# Paphiopedilum emersonii



## vandacee (Apr 10, 2017)

Paphiopedilum emersonii


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2017)

gorgeous


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 10, 2017)

Fantastic! Great shape and good color. Is there any fragrance?


----------



## calypso (Apr 10, 2017)

sweet as a vanilla bubble! great pic


----------



## troy (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow!!!!


----------



## JAB (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice, and not easy to bloom. Any secrets to your success?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2017)

Great photos!!


----------



## coronacars (Apr 10, 2017)

very nice.


----------



## gego (Apr 10, 2017)

The best I hsve seen. Congrats. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vandacee (Apr 10, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Fantastic! Great shape and good color. Is there any fragrance?



Yes, maybe linden !



NYEric said:


> Nice, and not easy to bloom. Any secrets to your success?



Four years between two flowerings. The growth of emersonii is very slow as hangianum.
I don't have particular secret for emersonii.
I just have a special culture for paphiopedilum.
I use organic materials for substrate and fertilizer.
My substrate is :
- 3 part of 'chips of coco'
- 1 part of 'paillis de chanvre'
- 1 part of 'pouzzolane'
- 1 part of 'sphagnum'
I fertilize with organic fertilizers for citrus or tomatoes " bio "
I never use chemical treatments or synthetic fertilizers ; always " bio " !
It's special and I have good results.

Chips de coco :






Paillis de chanvre :






Pouzzolane :






Sphagnum :


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful flowering ! Seems to me that you control very well the Paphiopedilum culture.
About your Coco chips: did you use the one sold for mulching ? 

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Apr 10, 2017)

That's excellent.
Don


----------



## gego (Apr 10, 2017)

Whats your water? Do you make a tea out of the organic fert? Or do you just mix them on the media?
Good info. Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vandacee (Apr 10, 2017)

Brabantia said:


> Beautiful flowering ! Seems to me that you control very well the Paphiopedilum culture.
> About your Coco chips: did you use the one sold for mulching ?



Yes, it's the coco for mulching !...I wash the coco with water.




gego said:


> Whats your water? Do you make a tea out of the organic fert? Or do you just mix them on the media?
> Good info. Thanks.



I use the water of my town - PH 7.0 - I put the fertilizer on the surface of the compost once every 3 weeks :
http://www.solabiol.com/nos-produits/tous-nos-produits/les-engrais/fruits
http://www.solabiol.com/nos-produits/tous-nos-produits/les-engrais/legumes

I tested this fertilizer on a few plants for two years and the results proved good.


----------



## Spaph (Apr 10, 2017)

What a photo! Great growing and blooming of this species, not easy to do!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 10, 2017)

What a beauty! My dream species! Someday I'd love to have this species. Thank you for the culture tips. You have amazing plants!


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 10, 2017)

Such a beautiful flower.


----------



## abax (Apr 10, 2017)

That staminode really stands out against the white...just
beautiful and great photos as well.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful emersonii. I have not seen one with such perfection in a long time. The fact it has the short stem points to the original emersonii and not the vietnamese strain.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 11, 2017)

Really good culture. Congrats
What is the NPK of your citrus and tomato fertilizer, do you fertilize all year round?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2017)

I wonder what that second one is, the white stuff.


----------



## StreetVariety (Apr 11, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I wonder what that second one is, the white stuff.


Hemp mulch according to google translate and google pics seems to match up too.

May be a bit difficult to obtain in the states.


----------



## vandacee (Apr 12, 2017)

Mark Karayannis said:


> Really good culture. Congrats
> What is the NPK of your citrus and tomato fertilizer, do you fertilize all year round?



I fertilize From March to September
Composition : NPK 4-6-10 + 2 MgO


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 12, 2017)

StreetVariety said:


> Hemp mulch according to google translate and google pics seems to match up too.
> 
> May be a bit difficult to obtain in the states.



Thanks. 
I use rice hulls instead.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 12, 2017)

Well done !


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful flower and photo. Mike


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful flower and well-done photos.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2017)

Bravo André, a beautiful flower!!!! Jean


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2017)

Very nice love the speckeling on the lip and the steminode really jumps out at you


----------



## Silverwhisp (May 13, 2019)

vandacee said:


> Yes, maybe linden !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So red lava rock + hemp?


----------



## vandacee (May 13, 2019)

Silverwhisp said:


> So red lava rock + hemp?



Yes !


----------



## shade131 (May 14, 2019)

Ill join everyone in saying well done. Getting it to bloom is impressive in it's own right, but the excellent quality as well....that plant is a gem.


----------



## Hien (May 15, 2019)

"Beautiful emersonii. I have not seen one with such perfection in a long time. The fact it has the short stem points to the original emersonii and not the vietnamese strain."
I am not sure that can be used as an ID for source location, since the emersonii in Vietnam varies greatly, all shapes and sizes , length of spikes.This youtube below is just from one orchid garden in Vietnam.



I had one in the past the flower is so close to the leaves that it could not even present itself properly.
We may have to ask Canh to confirm wether all of the emersonii in Vietnam are tall


----------



## Hien (May 15, 2019)

vandacee said:


> Paphiopedilum emersonii


your flower is exquisite


----------



## BrucherT (May 16, 2019)

Hien said:


> "Beautiful emersonii. I have not seen one with such perfection in a long time. The fact it has the short stem points to the original emersonii and not the vietnamese strain."
> I am not sure that can be used as an ID for source location, since the emersonii in Vietnam varies greatly, all shapes and sizes , length of spikes.This youtube below is just from one orchid garden in Vietnam.
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaand I just went blind from all this beauty. Guessing these are wild-collected though...?


----------



## vandacee (May 16, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Aaaaaaand I just went blind from all this beauty. Guessing these are wild-collected though...?



Certainly not ; I bought this paphiopedilum emersonii 12 years ago as a very young plant from Nardotto, an Italian producer :
http://www.nardottoecapello.it/default.asp


----------



## cpmaniac (May 16, 2019)

Amazing plant and terrific photos - well done!


----------



## BrucherT (May 18, 2019)

vandacee said:


> Certainly not ; I bought this paphiopedilum emersonii 12 years ago as a very young plant from Nardotto, an Italian producer :
> http://www.nardottoecapello.it/default.asp


My apologies if my comment contained an offensive suggestion; I’m used to cactus forums, where stuff is often from the wild.


----------



## Guldal (May 18, 2019)

Such a beautifull emersonii... Great form and very intense colouration of the staminode! Congrats!

On the hypothese of the length of the inflorecens being a geographical marker in this species, I have my doubt, though - my own emersonii in flower at the moment has a relative long inflorecence, but comes from Wenqing Perners nursery in Hengduan Mountains, China.
So I wonder, if there is any evidence in the litterature supporting that notion?

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2019)

Here is an earlier discussion about emersonii and huonglanae. Also, in 2011 Xavier talks about huonglanae but all his pic links are broken.

https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/paph-emersonii-var-huonglanae.3437/


----------



## Stone (Jul 6, 2019)

Lovely emersonii. It looks very happy.


----------



## musa (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm really enchanted by that beauty!
Unfortunately emersonii is one of two Paph species I had no luck with...
André just found your substrate composition, sounds interesting, I never heared of hemp straw, which special characteristics has it?


----------



## vandacee (Jul 6, 2019)

musa said:


> I'm really enchanted by that beauty!
> Unfortunately emersonii is one of two Paph species I had no luck with...
> André just found your substrate composition, sounds interesting, I never heared of hemp straw, which special characteristics has it?



Yes Michael, 
On the leaflet, it is noted that a little nitrogen is present and that this promotes plant growth.
I have no knowledge of plant chemistry.
I'm trying to replace synthetic products with organic products. I spent 2 years testing various substrates; it was the one that caught my attention, the growth was better and adapted to organic fertilization (fertilizer for tomatoes or citrus fruits).
Of course, several substrates and fertilizers can be used, it is simply the one that best suits my growing conditions.


----------



## musa (Jul 7, 2019)

Thats true, substrates have to fit conditions and growers habit!
Thanks


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 7, 2019)

Good job growing it. This species can be tough to grow.


----------

